# GPS for Portugal?



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Can someone tell me how much I'd pay for a simple road map GPS in PT please?

I have a good unit that I use on safari & can buy a PT road map programme for that but wouldn't be surprised if it's cheaper to buy a simple unit like a Tom Tom or similar.....


----------



## blackirishgirl (Feb 20, 2009)

Hi travelling-man - Here's a link to one of the stores here that sells GPS units. I know some others should be here to give you more and better info soon!

Hope what I've given helps!


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

GPS pricey here compared to UK, I buy there with EU maps, what you don't need to bother with is the modern extras like speed cameras, traffic unless your driving in Lisbon or Porto all the time. Guarantees operate across EU with most systems.
If you already have unit and your happy with it surely cheaper to buy map for Portugal, Spain


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Thanks folks. It'll be cheaper for me to buy a Portugal/Spain programme for my current Garmin. It won't talk to me or give me warning of speed cameras etc but I can live with that. 

I haven't checked yet but think the program for my 60Csx is about E40....... so not too bad!


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

Be aware that not all of Portugal is available on any system, the maximum is about 80% and of course new roads are being built every day.


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

I'm assuming the PT version works on a similar principle to the African one where I can plug the GPS into my laptop, log onto the Garmin site and download updates so I'd guess it's as good as any.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Yup


----------



## MrBife (Jul 26, 2009)

silvers said:


> Be aware that not all of Portugal is available on any system, the maximum is about 80% and of course new roads are being built every day.


Complete data coverage (100%) of Iberia was achieved before 2006 and updates are done daily from sources submitting modified tracking data. (I do this myself sometimes).

For example a new mini roundabout near where I work was updated in Navteq database within 7 days of its arrival, the same time as the guys finished laying the calçadas in the middle !

Here is their announcement from 2006 http://www.itsinternational.com/News/article.cfm?recordID=9067


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

And the new road from N17 to Lousa was on tomtom before it opened or even finished not that that is a +


----------

